# Classic sur Intel



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

J'ai vu sur le forum que les Intel ne supporte pas Classic...

Donc il n'y a aucun moyen de faire marcher un CD-Rom créé pour Mac OS 9 sur les nouvelles gammes d'ordinateurs ?

Merci


----------



## melaure (26 Novembre 2007)

Hé non ...

Il faut garder un vieux Mac


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2007)

C'est pas super ça... enfin....

Merci


----------



## chti (26 Novembre 2007)

j'avais glané ceci il y a quelques mois : 




Notes:
Sheepshaver est un émulateur très performant de Mac OS ( PowerPC MacOS 8.5 à MacOS 9.0.4 ). Il vous permet donc de faire tourner un Mac OS Classic indépendant sur votre Mac OS X, quil soit sur processeur PowerPC ou Intel. Les possesseurs de processeur PowerPC profiteront des fonctions JIT ( just in time ) pour des performances supérieures. En effet, le CPU émulé étant celui qui fait tourner le Mac, les instructions seront au maximum, retranscrites directement au processeur sans être émulées. Les possesseurs de MacIntel profiteront de la possibilité de lancer un Mac OS 9 sur leur machine, sans avoir à dépoussierer un vieux Mac. 


c'était sur mac émule.net


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2007)

Sheepshaver est a priori la solution à condition d'avoir une ROM de mac sous la main (par exemple dans un cd système 8.5 ou 9.1). Le produit n'est pas parfait et semble poser quelques problèmes d'installation parfois mais apparemment ça peut dépanner. Plus d'info sur le site de Sheepshaver 

Je dois l'installer sur mon macbook pour l'essayer mais ça attendra encore un peu.

Il y a un autre produit un peu similaire mais plutôt orienté système 7 (sheepshaver c'est pour 8 et 9), c'est basilisk (sheepshaver utilise d'ailleurs la même base)

J'espère qu'on aura un de ces jours une version un peu plus finalisée mais de toutes façons, je vais l'essayer un de ces 4 histoire de faire tourner hypercard qui me manque toujours autant.


----------



## melaure (26 Novembre 2007)

C'est probablement une solution. En tout cas sur Amiga, c'était un très bon produit (oui il vient du monde Amiga).

Sinon perso je garderais mon PB G4 et probablement deux mini G4, même si j'achête un MBP et un MacMini Intel.


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> C'est probablement une solution. En tout cas sur Amiga, c'était un très bon produit (oui il vient du monde Amiga).
> 
> Sinon perso je garderais mon PB G4 et probablement deux mini G4, même si j'achête un MBP et un MacMini Intel.



De toutes façons, je garde ma palourde, mon 7600 et mon G5 restera calé pour l'heure en 10.4.11 au lieu de passer à Léopard puisque le léopard n'aime pas classic. Mais ça m'intéresse pour pouvoir aussi faire tourner certains trucs (dont en particulier hypercard) sur des bécanes plus récentes lorsque nécessaire, entre autres au boulot le jour où mon emac rendra l'âme (pas demain, j'espère mais on ne sait jamais).


----------



## melaure (26 Novembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> De toutes façons, je garde ma palourde, mon 7600 et mon G5 restera calé pour l'heure en 10.4.11 au lieu de passer à Léopard puisque le léopard n'aime pas classic. Mais ça m'intéresse pour pouvoir aussi faire tourner certains trucs (dont en particulier hypercard) sur des bécanes plus récentes lorsque nécessaire, entre autres au boulot le jour où mon emac rendra l'âme (pas demain, j'espère mais on ne sait jamais).



En effet, si pas de classic avec leopard PPC, je vais garder du Tigre !


----------



## divoli (26 Novembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Sheepshaver est a priori la solution à condition d'avoir une ROM de mac sous la main (par exemple dans un cd système 8.5 ou 9.1)



En fait, il faut demander à quelqu'un qui utilise ce vieil OS (en natif ou même via l'environnement Classic) de l'extraire. Ce qui n'est pas illégal puisqu'il faut de toute façon une licence d'une version de l'OS pour installer celui-ci sur Sheepshaver...

Pour ce qui est des performances, c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## Vivid (27 Novembre 2007)

Code Warrior, marche pas sous sheep . MPW non merci !


----------



## melaure (27 Novembre 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> Code Warrior, marche pas sous sheep . MPW non merci !



Ce ne sont pas les Macs G4 qui manquent dans les PA


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2007)

Re-

Classic n'est plus sur mon iMac G3 (Mac Os 10.3.5 je crois)

Comment pourrais-je le remettre ?


----------



## melaure (29 Novembre 2007)

Tu dois bien avoir le CD d'OS 9 livré avec ?


----------



## Vivid (30 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Ce ne sont pas les Macs G4 qui manquent dans les PA


 
faut penser à l'avenir...


----------



## melaure (30 Novembre 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> faut penser à l'avenir...



Et ne pas oublier le passé, c'est sympa aussi de voir l'évolution. Perso je garde une machine 68k, une machine PPC qui boote sous OS9, du G4 (on verra combien plus tard), et je devrais avoir de l'intel prochainement.


----------



## Vivid (30 Novembre 2007)

quand je disait l'avenir, c'est quand on ne trouveras plus de 'vrais Mac' !  l'uniformisation est en marche...


----------



## melaure (30 Novembre 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> quand je disait l'avenir, c'est quand on ne trouveras plus de 'vrais Mac' !  l'uniformisation est en marche...



Ah oui dans ce sens je comprend ... Les vrais Mac ne sont pas comaptible windows


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Tu dois bien avoir le CD d'OS 9 livré avec ?



Eh bien non, je ne veux pas installer Mac OS 9 à la place.
Je voudrais pouvoir utiliser les logiciel créer pour OS 9 sur l'OS 10.3


----------



## divoli (1 Décembre 2007)

Non, rien.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2007)

??? Quoi rien ?


----------



## divoli (1 Décembre 2007)

Ben Melaure t'a répondu.

Tu peux très bien installer OS 9 au sein d'OS X sur ton G3; c'est ce que l'on appelle l'environnement Classic.

Pour cela, il faut utiliser le programme d'installation d'OS 9 qui se trouve sur les CD fournis d'origine avec ton Mac.


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2007)

Bon, j'ai installé sheepshaver sur mon macbook en m'aidant des différents tutoriels disponibles.

Quelques infos pour ceux qui essaieraient aussi, sur mac intel :
- j'ai pu faire l'install du système 8.5 sans trop de problème, tout au plus quelques bizarreries (il m'a dit que le disque virtuel créé par sheepsahver n'était pas lisible et m'a proposé de le formater : j'ai quand même réfléchi 2 minutes avant de dire oui  mais il a bien formaté le volume virtuel et pas le disque du macbook )

- j'ai quelques problèmes mineurs ensuite : mon clavier est mal mappé, j'ai vu sur le net quelques bricolages à faire pour que ça marche : on verra quand j'aurais le temps mais dès que je voudrais m'en servir parce que, pour l'heure, je n'ai pas les chiffres  Sinon, simpltext ou les tableaux de bord se lancent apparemement normalement.

- un problème plus gênant (et apparemment largement partagé vu les infos que j'ai trouvées sur le net), est plutôt spécifique aux mac intel (ne semble pas se produire sur les powerpc) : une fois le système installé, j'ai voulu copier des applications évidemment sur mon "nouveau" système. Manque de bol, le passage par le dossier partagé défini par sheepshaver entraîne la perte des infos type et créateur. Conclusion : les applis ne sont plus des applis, impossible de les lancer: C'est frustrant 

 Bien sûr on peut bricoler type et créateur avec resedit mais resedit n'est pas sur le disques système . Une des solutions proposées est de "stuffiter" avant de transférer mais ça m'avance peu sous 8.5 : il n'y a pas d'application stuffit explicite dans 8.5 (il faut que je me rappelle mes souvenirs des vieux OS d'apple pour voir où se cache l'utilitaire de décompression, une extension ? et voir si on peut bidouiller sur cette base) et les fichiers .sit n'ont pas le bon type/créateur.

Ce problème de perte des infos mac des fichiers (lié à unix et à intel) a l'air assez vicieux et peut expliquer pas mal des problèmes de sheepshaver. Espérons qu'une version future de sheepshaver cachera cette horreur qu'on ne saurait voir 

J'ai trouvé quelques moyens de contourner la difficulté sur le net. Reste à les essayer, je vous dirai ce qu'il en est d'ici quelques jours j'espère.

C'est pas encore brillant mais j'ai quand même fait un pas dans l'utilisation d'hypercard sur macbook.

PS c'est là quand même qu'on voit que classic est(était !) un petit bijou : utilisation totalement transparente dans 99% des cas (seuls problèmes que je connais liés à des problèmes de matériels/périphériques)


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> PS c'est là quand même qu'on voit que classic est(était !) un petit bijou : utilisation totalement transparente dans 99% des cas (seuls problèmes que je connais liés à des problèmes de matériels/périphériques)



Oui, mais non, pas seulement, certains logiciels ne tournent carrément pas sous "classic" alors qu'il ne font aucun adressage direct au matos, et crois moi, pas que des freewares (exemple : Omnis 7 V3 ...70 000 balles la licence ... Ça fait toujours plaisir :casse :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais non, pas seulement, certains logiciels ne tournent carrément pas sous "classic" alors qu'il ne font aucun adressage direct au matos, et crois moi, pas que des freewares (exemple : Omnis 7 V3 ...70 000 balles la licence ... Ça fait toujours plaisir :casse :mouais:



Je te crois parfaitement mais disons que de mon côté, les seuls ayant posé problème l'ont fait en raison de problèmes matériels (si j'excepte quelques difficultés résolues en plaçant l'application dans un endroit approprié (route 66, par exemple, ne marche pas si le chemin comporte un nom avec espace ou accent, je ne sais plus trop). J'ai eu des problèmes avec encyclopaedia universalis mais c'était lié au dongle de protection, ce que j'inclus dans les problèmes matériels. Mais plein d'applications marchent et surtout, quand elles marchent c'est transparent : on ne s'occupe même pas de savoir si c'est une appli OS9 ou OSX. Même si tout n'est pas parfait, c'est quand même pas mal, en tous cas mieux que la situation actuelle sans classic. 

Et sinon voir post suivant (je sépare pour pas tout mélanger)


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2007)

Ça y est, au moins une de mes piles hypercard de calcul tourne sous sheepshaver sur macbook. Retour sur les petits problèmes de hier :



Luc G a dit:


> - j'ai quelques problèmes mineurs ensuite : mon clavier est mal mappé



Comme je l'avais vu sur le net, j'ai pu régler le problème en copiant dans le dossier sheepshaver le fichier *BasiliskII_keycodes* (récupéré à partir du téléchargement de Bailisk) et en le déclarant dans l'onglet clavier/souris du SheepShaver Gui comme fichier pour "raw keycodes"




Luc G a dit:


> - un problème plus gênant (et apparemment largement partagé vu les infos que j'ai trouvées sur le net), est plutôt spécifique aux mac intel (ne semble pas se produire sur les powerpc) : une fois le système installé, j'ai voulu copier des applications évidemment sur mon "nouveau" système. Manque de bol, le passage par le dossier partagé défini par sheepshaver entraîne la perte des infos type et créateur. Conclusion : les applis ne sont plus des applis, impossible de les lancer: C'est frustrant



j'ai pu traite le problème à partir des conseils glanés sur le net :
- créer sous OSX une image disque normale truc.dmg
- y copier les applis OS9 qu'on veut pouvoir utiliser sous sheephaver
- la mettre dans le dossier Sheepshaver (plus précisément le dossier dans lequel on a déjà l'image disque de démarrage de sheepshaver)
- la démonter sous OSX
- démarrer le sheepshaver Gui
- ajouter la nouvelle image disque dans la liste des volumes (après le disque de démarrage OS9)
- lancer sheepshaver
- magique, l'image disque truc monte comme un volume normal sous OS9
- les applis sont dedans avec leur bon type, on peut les utiliser direct, je suppose, ou, ce que j'ai fait, les recopier sur le disque de démarrage OS9 et les utilise normalement.

On verra dans la durée si ça plante souvent, si les plantons vérolent l'image, etc.
En tous cas, ma première pile tourne (externes de calcul comprises).


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Je te crois parfaitement mais disons que de mon côté, les seuls ayant posé problème l'ont fait en raison de problèmes matériels (si j'excepte quelques difficultés résolues en plaçant l'application dans un endroit approprié (route 66, par exemple, ne marche pas si le chemin comporte un nom avec espace ou accent, je ne sais plus trop). J'ai eu des problèmes avec encyclopaedia universalis mais c'était lié au dongle de protection, ce que j'inclus dans les problèmes matériels. Mais plein d'applications marchent et surtout, quand elles marchent c'est transparent : on ne s'occupe même pas de savoir si c'est une appli OS9 ou OSX. Même si tout n'est pas parfait, c'est quand même pas mal, en tous cas mieux que la situation actuelle sans classic.
> 
> Et sinon voir post suivant (je sépare pour pas tout mélanger)



Ouh là, du calme, je ne critique pas Classic, c'est vrai que pour l'immense majorité des softs, il fonctionne, et bien, je voulais juste préciser que même des (rares) applications respectant à la lettre les directives de programmation d'Apple, et passent tous les appels au matériel via les API de Mac OS peuvent ne pas tourner sous Classic.

Bon, je te laisse retourner tondre tes moutons


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouh là, du calme, je ne critique pas Classic, c'est vrai que pour l'immense majorité des softs, il fonctionne, et bien, je voulais juste préciser que même des (rares) applications respectant à la lettre les directives de programmation d'Apple, et passent tous les appels au matériel via les API de Mac OS peuvent ne pas tourner sous Classic.



On est d'accord  disons que je parlais surtout pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas trop et qui pourraiennt croire que classic est un truc bancal qui marche quand il veut (par exemple ceux qui auraient juste essayé sheepshaver  qui va bien me dépanner n'empêche !). C'est vrai que c'est curieux pour omnis qui, effectivement, était a priori une appli plutôt bien écrite. Ceci dit, dans les bases de données (aucune idée si c'était le cas pour omnis), il y avait parfois des optimisations un peu sur le fil, il me semble 

Bon, faut que j'essaye sous sheep shaver ma vieille appli de régression programmée en Pascal il doit y avoir 20 ans 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, je te laisse retourner tondre tes moutons


pas de moutons en ce moment, pas le temps


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> pas de moutons en ce moment, pas le temps



   Comment ça, pas de moutons ? Ça fait au moins cinq ou six posts d'affilés que tu ne nous parle que de ta fonction de tondeur de moutons : "Et moi, sheepshaver par ci, sheepshaver par là" :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comment ça, pas de moutons ? Ça fait au moins cinq ou six posts d'affilés que tu ne nous parle que de ta fonction de tondeur de moutons : "Et moi, sheepshaver par ci, sheepshaver par là" :mouais:



   Tellement occupe par les activités annexes que je n'ai même pas tiqué    
En plus, ne pas faire gaffe aux mots sur un post de Pascal 77, je suis le roi des newbies 
J'en étais resté aux plaisanteries sur ma Lozère natale et ses habitants à quatre pattes nettement plus nombreux que ceux à deux


----------



## Vivid (6 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouh là, du calme, je ne critique pas Classic, c'est vrai que pour l'immense majorité des softs, il fonctionne, et bien, je voulais juste préciser que même des (rares) applications respectant à la lettre les directives de programmation d'Apple, et passent tous les appels au matériel via les API de Mac OS peuvent ne pas tourner sous Classic.
> 
> Bon, je te laisse retourner tondre tes moutons



je pense plutot que 'classic' coince!

because les API comme tu dis, moi je les apelles toujours, appels en rom ou ram, bref, il est beaucoup plus dur de 'taper' direct dans le hard que de faire appel aux routines Apple, il y a pas photos...
aprés si sa marche sous os 9 natif, si sous Calssic sa plante, le probléme vient de Calssic. J'ai un 'paquet' d'applications qui marche depuis le Mac + sous os 9! même des jeux en shareware.


----------



## Louvian (24 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour^^

Oula, moi je suis paumé avec tout ça^^
Je suis un nouvel utilisateur de Mac, j'ai un G5 Intel avec Leopard... et j'aimerai vraiment classic, j'ai d'excellent vieux programmes qui tourne dessus... et je comprend rien aux ligne de code... je sait même pas ce qu'est VCS... bref, si quelqu'un a la patience de m'expliquer je l'en remercie grandement^^

Je comprend vraiment pas pourquoi apple a abandonner classic... si ils font la même erreur que microsoft avec Dos, c'est bête de leurs part.

Bonne continuation^^


----------



## melaure (24 Janvier 2008)

Louvian a dit:


> B
> Je suis un nouvel utilisateur de Mac, j'ai un G5 Intel avec Leopard...



C'est quoi ça ? Un hybride avec un proc PPC et un proc Intel ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Février 2008)

Je souhaiterais juste lire sur Leopard un CD-ROM dont le fichier maître de type *Shockwave* ne fonctionne que sur *Classic*. 

Ne serait-ce pas possible avec une application sachant lire les anciens fichiers de ce type (sans avoir à installer un émulateur de Classic ou Panther) ?


----------



## Vivid (21 Février 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Je souhaiterais juste lire sur Leopard un CD-ROM dont le fichier maître de type *Shockwave* ne fonctionne que sur *Classic*.
> 
> Ne serait-ce pas possible avec une application sachant lire les anciens fichiers de ce type (sans avoir à installer un émulateur de Classic ou Panther) ?



comme citée plus 'haut' avec sheepshavers, sinon pour shockwave tu as le source? si non demande au 'programmeur' (oui parceque sous shockwave peut-on encore appeler ca de la programmation ou du cliquage!! ) de te le re-compiler version os X c'est a dire 10 secondes le temps de cliquer sur l'option 'OS 9'. 

sinon... dommage ééééééééééééééééééliane

bye


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Février 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> comme citée plus 'haut' avec sheepshavers, sinon pour shockwave tu as le source? si non demande au 'programmeur' (oui parceque sous shockwave peut-on encore appeler ca de la programmation ou du cliquage!! ) de te le re-compiler version os X c'est a dire 10 secondes le temps de cliquer sur l'option 'OS 9'.


Pour ce qui est de demander au programmeur, ce serait un peu difficile. Cest un CD-ROM de la Bibliothèque nationale que je viens dacheter (date de parution 2003). Il ny a aucune application capable de lire ce fichier sur Leopard ? Ça me paraît pour le moins incroyable que Leopard ne puisse pas lire un CD-ROM édité en 2003.


----------



## Vivid (22 Février 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de demander au programmeur, ce serait un peu difficile. Cest un CD-ROM de la Bibliothèque nationale que je viens dacheter (date de parution 2003). Il ny a aucune application capable de lire ce fichier sur Leopard ? Ça me paraît pour le moins incroyable que Leopard ne puisse pas lire un CD-ROM édité en 2003.



faut pas être deçu! il en a lue une partie pour vous dire, qu'il n'en liras pas la suite 




Joël Pierre a dit:


> Ça me paraît pour le moins incroyable que Leopard ne puisse pas lire un CD-ROM édité en



ou plutôt qu'ils ne veulent que leopard ne puissent les lires, nuances! :mouais:

Demandez leur de me recruter, je vais vous le regler moi votre probleme.... 


ps:dans mon premier message "cliquer sur l'option 'OS 9'. " plutôt l'option Os X


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Février 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> ou plutôt qu'ils ne veulent que leopard ne puissent les lires, nuances! :mouais:


Le CD-ROM est antérieur à lexistence de Leopard, donc le développeur du CD-ROM ne peut être mis en cause. La compatibilité était maximale à lépoque de la parution. Cest Apple qui coupe les ponts à chaque fois (matériels et logiciels). Les CD-ROM ayant ce type de configuration sont nombreux sur le marché et dans les médiathèques. Cest Apple qui par ses choix logiciels, empêche la retrocompatibilité. 

Par exemple sur le site dAdobe, il est indiqué que le tout dernier lecteur Shockwave est incompatible avec Leopard et que la faute ne leur incombe pas.


----------



## Vivid (22 Février 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Le CD-ROM est antérieur à lexistence de Leopard, donc le développeur du CD-ROM ne peut être mis en cause. La compatibilité était maximale à lépoque de la parution. Cest Apple qui coupe les ponts à chaque fois (matériels et logiciels). Les CD-ROM ayant ce type de configuration sont nombreux sur le marché et dans les médiathèques. Cest Apple qui par ses choix logiciels, empêche la retrocompatibilité.
> 
> Par exemple sur le site dAdobe, il est indiqué que le tout dernier lecteur Shockwave est incompatible avec Leopard et que la faute ne leur incombe pas.



antérieur a l'existence de Leopard est surtout D' Os X,  c'etait  bien d'apple dont je parlais.
Le même sort que pour les applications programmer en C... sous Os 9...


----------



## superwallon (5 Mars 2008)

Hello ! 

Voilà, je suis petit nouveau sur ce forum, et j'aurais grandement besoin d'aide !
En fait  j'aimerais rejouer à un jeu mac qui tournait sur classic (c'est Sim City 3000 ! Raaah quel jeu :rateau: Oups ? je m'éloigne ? Sorry) sur mon MacBook avec Leopard.

Le problème, c'est que je ne connais absolument rien en informatique ! Et quand je lance l'application, elle se bloque (enfin, disons plutôt qu'elle se charge indéfiniment). Apparemment si j'ai bien lu, il faut l'installer, non ? Mais comment ? Et pouvez-vous m'expliquer ce qu'est cette histoire de ROM, svp ? Parce que je n'ai rien compris :rose: 

Vous êtes mon ultime espoir ! Si vous pouviez m'éclairer quelque peu ce serait super sympa... Merci d'avance !


----------



## Invité (5 Mars 2008)

superwallon a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Voilà, je suis petit nouveau sur ce forum, et j'aurais grandement besoin d'aide !
> En fait  j'aimerais rejouer à un jeu mac qui tournait sur classic (c'est Sim City 3000 ! Raaah quel jeu :rateau: Oups ? je m'éloigne ? Sorry) sur mon MacBook avec Leopard.
> ...



Je crois, mon cher *superwallon* que tu devrais faire une petite recherche avec "leopard classic".
Tu trouverais de ce fait l'incompatibilité à utiliser OS9 ou Classic, sauf à utiliser Sheepshaver ! 

[Hs-On] : amusant comme on a brodé sur ce forum sur l'incompatibilité à jouer avec Mac, et comme maintenant que c'est possible (en direct, et en utilisant Windows), on trouve des gens qui veulent jouer sur des jeux qui n'existent que sur Mac ![Hs-Of]


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2008)

Invité a dit:


> [Hs-On] : amusant comme on a brodé sur ce forum sur l'incompatibilité à jouer avec Mac, et comme maintenant que c'est possible (en direct, et en utilisant Windows), on trouve des gens qui veulent jouer sur des jeux qui n'existent que sur Mac ![Hs-Of]



Sim-City ? Que sur Mac ? :mouais: Même pas dans tes rêves ! 



Nan, des jeux "que sur Mac", il y en a (et des bons : Cro-Mag Rallye, Water-Race, Captain Bumper, et j'en passe), mais Sim-City (comme tous les Sim-xxx, d'ailleurs) n'en fait pas partie, toute la série est sortie sur PC avant d'arriver chez nous 


Pour superwallon : la solution serait de passer à Sim-City 4, qui lui, tourne sous OS X !


----------



## superwallon (6 Mars 2008)

Invité > Oups, pardon, j'ai pas été assez clair ! Je parle bien sûr de Sheepshaver, qui ne veut pas se lancer (et non de Classic).

Pascal 77 > Je sais, c'est peut-être la solution. Mais... Comment dire... J'ai essayé ce jeu et je n'ai pas accroché du tout. Je suis un vieil aigri nostalgique vois-tu


----------



## Invité (6 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sim-City ? Que sur Mac ? :mouais: Même pas dans tes rêves !



Bah, je parlais de son CD bien sûr, pas du jeu en lui même !


----------



## tatouille (6 Mars 2008)

le probleme reste a creer ta ROM image c est pas a la porte de tout le monde 
un cd OS9 c est pas trop dure a installer  mais un dump


----------



## superwallon (7 Mars 2008)

Donc comment puis-je faire ?

Est-ce que cela marchera si je trouve un vieux CD de MacOS 9 que j'ai eu avec mon ancien eMac ? Et après ? Dois-je juste l'installer ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mars 2008)

*À essayer*


----------

